# 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for All Cars with Power by Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the 75th running of the 24 Hours of Le Mans, Audi may have never been in a better position as it packed its transporters and headed to La Sarthe. As the dominant victor of the 24 Hours of Le Mans for almost a decade, the Ingolstadt-based car manufacturer returned to France fielding no less than three R10s (#1, #2, #3) – something it hadn’t done since 2002. With these three cars, they also brought two driver teams of veteran works drivers and a single team of experienced “rookies”. Audi’s fate at Le Mans looked promising indeed.
* Full Story *


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for ... ([email protected])*

good article..... it was an interesting race, from what i watched of it...
good for audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for ... (mk3_vdub)*

Nice to see SPEED doing their own broadcast this year, even though I love Radio Le Mans. Maybe next year they could broadcast the whole 24 Hours.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for ... ([email protected])*

We need a free, live video feed here on Fourtitude. It took me forever to get Radio LeMans up and running on my computer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for ... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

The other problem with RLM during the race was bandwidth. I was having trouble listening to it in my hotel room in Le Mans when I went back for a few hours to sleep. (yeah, I did go back to the hotel for a few hours. I'm lame I know).


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Report: Detailed Recount for ... ([email protected])*

I've never even been to an auto race, and you call yourself lame...








Oh, well... I'll get to Le Mans at some point.


----------

